# Black MATHEWS Monster MR7 50-60 Lbs Loaded $450usd ([email protected])



## james99 (Nov 2, 2016)

Cajun BowfishingMathews Z7 Xtreme is a very compact and high quality bow with the same impressive shootability characteristics as the original Z7. While the eccentric system is cam specific, each cam is optimized to deliver the best possible performance. Although it's a little bit stiff to draw compared to the easiest drawing bows, the draw cycle on the Z7 Xtreme is very smooth and the bow is pretty fast for a single cam rig. With a very forgiving brace height and efficient cam system, this is a high performing rig from draw to release. Also, the Z7 Xtreme is outfitted with a high quality silencing package, making it very quiet bow with little hand shock and vibration. While it's shorter AtA length may not suit some long draw length shooters (because of the sharp string angle), this rig will be ideal for short-to-medium draw length archers who enjoy shooting shorter bows or need a great rig for tree-stand or blind hunting.


2016 Diamond by Bowtech-Infinite Edge Pro Black Ops Right Hand 5-70# 13-31" Draw $250usd

Black MATHEWS Monster MR7 50-60 Lbs Loaded $450usd

MATHEWS ARCHERY NO CAM HTR 50-60# 29'' NEW RH COMPOUND BOW 2015 $510usd

NEW Mathews Chill Compound Bow 60# RH, 28" draw, RH $380usd

Completely LOADED Mathews Creed Tactical Solocam Bow Package- 60 to 70 lb $630usd

LOADED, Left hand 2016 Mathews Halon 6 Bow Package- Halon6- Lost XD Camo- 60-70 $710usd

Mathews Creed XS Fully Loaded Compound Bow in Excellent Condition! $390usd

HOYT CHARGER 27" 2015 30-60LB BLACK OUT NOW $290

Mathews Creed Right Hand 27" / 60 lbs. $250usd

Cajun Bowfishing Sucker Punch Bow RTF Package - Gray $200usd


Skype Chat :quality.service46

Whatsapp Chat Only: +16572545326


----------

